# Recherche Brouillon de messagerie égaré dans mon I-Mac !



## PPERRIN (6 Novembre 2008)

Hello, 

Je suis nouvel utilisateur de Mac. Ce matin, j'ai récupéré, afin de le compléter, un long message que j'avais sauvegardé hier dans ma messagerie (BLUEWIN.CH). J'ai hélas perdu ce brouillon suite à une fausse manoeuvre. 

Mon pourvoyeur d'accès (SWISSCOM) me fait savoir que ce brouillon de message, qui n'a pas été envoyé, ne se trouve en tout cas pas sur leur serveur mais devrait pouvoir être "récupéré" quelque part dans les entrailles de mon Mac.

*Merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui pourra m'expliquer ce que je dois chercher et à quel endroit.*

PYP - 06.11.08 - 20.52


----------



## DeepDark (6 Novembre 2008)

PPERRIN a dit:


> J'ai hélas perdu ce brouillon suite à une fausse manoeuvre.



Bonsoir et bienvenue à toi 

Cette "fausse manoeuvre" c'était quoi exactement?


----------



## PPERRIN (7 Novembre 2008)

Ma "fausse manoeuvre" a juste été que j'ai voulu aller chercher dans l'un de mes messages, un paragraphe que je voulais ajouter à mon brouillon. Hélas, je n'ai pas pensé à sauvegardé celui-ci de nouveau avant de faire cette opération.

Quand j'ai voulu revenir et coller ce paragraphe dans mon message en cours d'élaboration, celui-ci avait totalement disparu !

Merci d'avance si tu peux aller plus loin..


----------



## Aliboron (7 Novembre 2008)

De quel type de compte (POP, IMAP,...) et quel logiciel de messagerie s'agit-il ?

Quand tu sauvegardes un message et qu'ensuite tu le récupères afin de le compléter, comment procèdes-tu ?


----------



## PPERRIN (7 Novembre 2008)

SaLut et merci de tenter de m'aider !


Il s'agit de la messagerie Bluewin de Suisscom (opérateur Suisse).
Hélas, j'ignore totalement de quel type de compte il s'agit (néophyte total !)

Pour sauvegarder un brouillon dans cette messagerie, je dois "cliquer" sur "enregistrer brouillon". Quand j'ouvre la messagerie le lendemain le brouillon est disponible dans le dossier "brouillon" et je n'ai qu'à l'ouvrir de nouveau.

Pour le compléter, j'ai ouvert l'un de mes messages et "surligné" le parag. que je voulais copier. 
C'
est alors que je me suis aperçu qu'il n'y avait plus aucune trace de mon brouillon. Totalement disparu !

J'espère que ces infos te permettront d'y voir plus clair. 
D'avance merci. PYP


----------



## Aliboron (7 Novembre 2008)

PPERRIN a dit:


> j'ignore totalement de quel type de compte il s'agit (néophyte total !)


Bon, on va poser la question différemment, alors : avec quel logiciel est-ce que tu consultes ta messagerie ? Mail ? Entourage ? Firefox ? ou directement par Webmail sur leur site, avec Safari ?



PPERRIN a dit:


> C'est alors que je me suis aperçu qu'il n'y avait plus aucune trace de mon brouillon. Totalement disparu !


Les choses peuvent (sensiblement) varier selon le type de compte et de logiciel. A défaut de mieux, on peut toujours hasarder une suggestion (vue chez des personnes particulièrement peu familiarisées avec les outils informatiques) :
- une fois le document ouvert (par un double-clic), le fait d'aller en "chercher" un autre pour y sélectionner et copier un passage fait passer la fenêtre en arrière-plan. Elle peut donc se trouver tout simplement cachée par la fenêtre principale.
- on peut alors généralement "retrouver" son document en cours d'édition par le menu "Fenêtre" qui propose la liste des fenêtres ouvertes de l'application. On peut aussi, avec la touche F10, voir toutes les fenêtres ouvertes de l'application à l'écran.

Mais, comme déjà dit, il serait utile d'avoir plus de précisions et, en particulier, le logicel utilisé.


----------



## PPERRIN (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour



J'utilise la messagerie Bluewin.ch lancée directement depuis Safari et qui me semble donc utiliser Webmail.



J'ai refait la séquence fautive: le brouillon n'était pas dans une fenêtre "masquée"

Pour info. j'ai répété la même séquence d'opération "fautive"  sur la messagerie que j'utilise le plus souvent (imelavi.fr de gadz.org). Je n'ai eu aucun problème, même sans avoir "enregistré" le brouillon en cours avant d'aller chercher mon paragraphe additionnel ailleurs dans ma messagerie.

J'en conclus qu'il s'agit à l'évidence d'un "bug" de la messagerie de Swisscm et je leur ai fait part de ce constat à transmettre au responsable du logiciel.

Je conclus que mon brouillon est irrémédiablement perdu, sauf si quelqu'un réussi à me dire où  il peut bien être dans mon ordi, et sous quelle forme...!

Merci à tous pour votre aide/ PYP


----------



## Aliboron (7 Novembre 2008)

PPERRIN a dit:


> J'utilise la messagerie Bluewin.ch lancée directement depuis Safari et qui me semble donc utiliser Webmail.
> J'ai refait la séquence fautive : le brouillon n'était pas dans une fenêtre "masquée"


En effet, ce n'est vraisemblablement pas le cas. Je ne connais pas le Webmail de Bluewin.ch mais c'est effectivement en testant qu'on se rend le mieux compte.



PPERRIN a dit:


> Je conclus que mon brouillon est irrémédiablement perdu, sauf si quelqu'un réussi à me dire où  il peut bien être dans mon ordi, et sous quelle forme...!


C'est vrai que c'est assez mal barré, dans la mesure où les choses se passent essentiellement sur le serveur. On ne peut toutefois pas exclure qu'une partie au moins puisse se trouver dans un fichier temporaire de Safari sur ton disque dur (voir dans ~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Metadata/Safari/History. Faut voir...


----------



## PPERRIN (10 Novembre 2008)

Hello,


Hélas, sous "caches",  je n'ai aucune référence à Métadata ou à Safari !
J'a
bandonne donc, le plus simple étant de recomposer mon brouillon..... mais sur une autre messagerie que Bluewin !

Merci pour le tuyau et pour l'aide.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2008)

deux conseils
1-prendre un compte email dans un service en ligne avec POP ou IMAP et  qui enregistre automatiquement les brouillons toutes les X secondes
( y en a plein )

2- configurer ce compte dans un logiciel de messagerie sur ton mac
( Par exemple Mail)
et tu rédiges  non pas en ligne mais sur ton Mac ( brouillons automatiquement enregistrés toutes les X secondes) et pas en dépendant de l'état d'un serveur en phase de redaction


----------



## Aliboron (10 Novembre 2008)

PPERRIN a dit:


> sous "caches", je n'ai aucune référence à Métadata ou à Safari !


Tu as bien regardé dans le dossier Bibliothèque de ton compte utilisateur (dans un chemin d'accès, la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison") ?


----------

